# Medion Akoya X7811 Arbeitsspeicher



## Felix1337 (5. April 2011)

Hey Leuts 

Ich wollte an meine akoya den raum aufrüsten aber ich weiss nich welchen ich arbeite auch viel mit autcad mit dem lapi


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2011)

Das dürfte DDR3 SO - DIMM sein, nur zur Taktung kann ich nix sagen. Da müßte man mal CPU-Z ausführen, dort wird man unter Memory / SPD alles wichtige finden. Eigendlich sollte da auch das Handbuch weiter helfen


----------



## Felix1337 (5. April 2011)

Ja is ddr3 1066 wollte halt 8gb haben und vllt 1333 aber ich weiss nich von wem corsair muchkin deswegen frag ich euch


----------



## Lan_Party (5. April 2011)

Nimm einfach denn billigsten. Heutzutage ist es egal vom welchem Hersteller du den ram kaufst. Bei Pc's ist es jedenfalls so.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2011)

Ich würde da zb auf ADATA oder Corsair setzen, wären auch die günstigsten Module. Aber es wären alle gute Module incl. Mushkin


----------

